# 1st attempt at "silver leafing"



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Picked up some silver leaf sheets at the art store-here is my first crank - about 2.75".

- it is super shiny and offers multiple facets for reflection
- in person it looks super cool (picture doesn't do it justice)
- it is not too bad to work with but if you are thinking you can put on single layer of silver leaf, forget it.

I used an old can of 3M super 77 adhesive and the adhesive was all bubbly. I sprayed directly on the basswood. Then I took a sheet (about 5"x5") and immediately realized how fragile it was. Just taking it out of the package tore it. I did my best (with clean hands) and put it on. After I got most of the lure covered I realized there were a few very small places (like 1 mm X 1 mm)that were missing the leaf so I just added more. I ended up using about 1/2 the sheet (the other 1/2 was destroyed in the process)and I'm sure there are places where it is probably 4-7 layers thick but the stuff is so thin I doesn't matter. I thinned some Etex lite with epoxy thinner and put it on with my Wiha micro screwdriver like I always do. Then I hung it vertically to dry. After drying the etex was mostly uniform but there were a few places where the epoxy was thicker. So I ended up sanding. Oops. (Note to self: next time when working with silver leaf, put on 2 epoxy layers before sanding or just be more careful). I sanded through the leaf on the rear right side and "partially through" a couple other places that aren't very noticeable. After cleaning I put another layer of epoxy on. One more coat and I'm calling it done. No paint on the top or bottom, just eyes. If you haven't tried it, it looks like a great fish-catching finish and looks super cool (3-d looking). 

Has anyone else tried it? Any suggestions? I would use some new Super 77 (or other alternative) that doesn't bubble.

Also on the back side of the lip where it meets the wood, I couldn't get the flake to like up perfectly with the lip so I put a very thin strip of foil tape there(don't notice unless you're looking). The flake ended up lining up fairly flush with the lip in the front of the lip but not the back.


----------

